# 10 upgrade - Update Failed Error Code 80240020



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm seeing this a few times now on PC that are set to upgrade , including one of my own 
ASUS Windows 7 PC

The fix, appears to be to do the following - MS appears to be recommending the link on twitter



> 1. Go into "C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download" and delete everything in that folder.
> 2. Now, run the command prompt as an administrator. Type in "wuauclt.exe /updatenow".
> 3. Go to your Control Panel > Windows Update and your Windows 10 should start re-downloading from scratch, hopefully without flaws this time.
> 
> ...


Some sites also recommend emptying the recycle bin as well before running the Command Prompt

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...owsSupport_20150729_215691052&linkId=15931699

I'l edit back in a few hours , as my PC has now started to download the files again 2,712.6 MB -
It already has the hidden files - loaded on the 29th
$windows.~BT
$windows.~WS
Under C:/


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I am about to start my Upgrade on the first of my Win7 laptops. The update has already done the first download and the preparing for Installation. Funny thing is I got the upgrade for the Laptop I am on now and two Win 7 machines, but my second 8.1 laptop is still waiting to receive the Notice.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Funny, the installation on my first win 7 laptop has taken less time than on my 8.1 laptop.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

The 2.7GB update file is still downloading 2.5hrs so far
and my download speed is around 12Mbps


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Download and installation on this laptop (ex win 7) was exactly 3 hours considering I put off the installation for 2 hours, Of course I had Win 7 Ultimate 32bit on here so the download was smaller. But now I have Win 10 Pro. I need to up my ram from 2 gig to 4. But win 10 runs much quicker than win 7 did. Not too shabby for an a laptop that didn't have Win 7 drivers available


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

All of my laptops (3) are Dell laptops. the one I just finished installing 10 on is an Inspiron 1525 did not even qualify to run Win 8. I have to do the update on another Win 7 machine (custom Desktop) that has better specs than the 1525 by far. Should go just as easily. Though the down load will go slower because I only have a 4GB dsl connection. I did make a 32bit Installation disk, but am wondering if it will only run on the machine I made it on.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Finally it worked 
It took 14hrs to get to the full install 
The 2.7GB installation file took 12hours to download 
and then 2 hours once I agreed to the installation to complete the installation 

The method does work , just takes a long while , I suspect because of the activity on the servers


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Wow, that must have been infuriating to see it take so long. I got my first Upgrade on the 28th, and I thought it took for ever. From start to up and running was like 6 or 7 hours. On the win 7 machine I had updates set to download but let me decide when to install. Made things go much faster. I am going to do the install on my Win 7 32 bit desktop tomorrow.


----------

